# Georgina Shellard Photography



## Shellshock (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm a new member to the forum and this would be my first post. I'm based in Manchester in the North-West of England, and continually working to attract new clients. Please feel free to visit me - www.georginashellard.com.

regards
Georgina.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------

